# Mike, Mark, Dr. B., what do you think of this?



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

My seasonal allergies this year have mostly manifested as asthma, which is unusual. I usually get it more in my sinuses.Prescription meds are too strong for me, so I've been taking benadryl and tylenol and it's working pretty well with aid from primatene mist.My co-worker also has asthma, but he won't take any meds for it, not even benadryl. He's afraid of steroids. He's been telling me the best approach is to "get your second wind" and "allow your immune system to work naturally", or something like that. He seems happy with his results, he's one of the most cheerful people I've ever met, but the thing is his wheezing is audible. It makes me cringe sometimes, I hate wheezing.What do you all think of his approach? Do you think it could work? Or is he just shortening his life? He also smokes and eats dairy even though he knows he's sensitive to it, and he's very heavy, which I'm sure doesn't help.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

What do you all think of his approach ______________________Not much. Fundamentally unsound, since waiting for your immune system to act naturally in an asthmatic is like waiting for a leaking damn to burst...indeed you do not shore it up it will burst forth all on its own. The whole point is the immune system is not working normally...it is making antibodies against harmless things and making the person sick. So you must avoid these things or you must blunt the immune response since there is no cure for this problem. _____________________________He also smokes and eats dairy even though he knows he's sensitive to it, and he's very heavy, which I'm sure doesn't help. _____________________________ The toxins in the smoke will simply add to the provocation to the mucosal immuncytes, increase the clearenmce load on the mucosal clearing mechanisms, and make the tendency towards smooth muscle spams increase...and I am not even talking about the possible parenchymal damage that can lead to emphysema or the carcinogens. Dairy tends to stimulate mucous production and increase the viscosity of the mucous. Great. Now make more mucous and make it harder to evacuate from the wheezy respiratory tract.Does your friend have a death wish? If not he sure acts like it.PSI'm a retired Registered Respiratory Therapist, as such I remain qualifed and duly licensed to comment directly on this particular case.But do not expect to change yor friends behavior. He knows all this because he can feel it. But he is not sick enough to overcome his attachment to the ciggies and foods..I guess he has never yet been rushed to the ER in status asthmaticus, near death, and feeling as if he is suffocating.That will usually scare the studpidity out of an asthmatic.hey, are you sure its asthma? All that wheezes is not asthma. Does he have a pulmonary doc?MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,Thanks for your thoughts. I was hoping Dr. Brostoff would comment also. Maybe I'll get up my nerve and send it to him direct.














I don't expect to change his behaviour - I gave up that sort of thing years ago. I don't know if he has a pulmonary doc, but he says he's had asthma all his life. He thinks he knows whats best and won't hear any different. I suggested he keep benadryl around in case it gets worse as he gets older, and he wouldn't hear of it. I think he has a strong bias against meds, but I don't know why.The thing that amazes me is if I was wheezing like that I would be the crankiest, moodiest, most tired thing on 2 legs, but he is amazingly cheerful and helpful. And he likes keeping busy, doesn't want to rest or take it easy. He's great to have around at work, wheezing and all.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"He's great to have around at work, wheezing and all"Help's keep our own problems in perspective eh?







Professor B I am sure does not come her ofetn if at all due to the nature of the work he does. I imagine he does not have the time....but if he DID comment it would be along the same lines BUT with less, uh, "candor" than I used...?Gotta go...time to roll out the bus for Cleveland!!! So you on the road...(if not read Kerouac or Thompson...same difference...)







MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:BUT with less, uh, "candor" than I used...?


That's what I admire so much in Dr. B.'s book - he doesn't cut those bad doctors who overmedicated me any slack! I thought the psychology of this case might interest him.







So you're on the road again - we'll have to make you a mix cd of road songs - beginning, of course, with Route 66!







BTW, did you know primatene mist has become unavailable? I had to call my doctor's answering service Saturday to get an emergency prescription for albuterol. Luckily no soy products! I had 2 pharmacists tell primatene mist was taken off the market, and one tell me it was back-ordered. I'll try to find out the true story. I think the albuterol works a little better.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DAMN its cold in Cleveland!







Hmmm...I am doing training with a bunch of Respiratory Therapists...maybe I will remember to ask them what the scoop is on the Primatene mystery!laterMNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Yes, it's getting cold here too







I think I'm definitely making long-range plans to move to a warmer, drier climate in the future. If we can figure out a way to beat my mold/humidity allergy, I'll come and join you.







I called the 800 number on the primatene and got a recording that said: Primatene has not been taken off the market. The cause of the confusion is that a different epinephrine product was recalled last spring, which increased the demand for primatene. That plus the worse than usual allergy season has caused the demand to exceed supply, and they're working on making more, etc...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOL...this maneuver is called "demand exceeds supply = price increase". Wonder when it will hit $50 per inhaler.







MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote: Wonder when it will hit $50 per inhaler.










In that case I'll stick with albuterol!!!


----------

